# Bridge City Toolworks marking gauge



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Picked up a marking gauge for $5 at a nearby flea market. Really happy to find it cause the HF mg I've been using it terrible. Haven't seen one like this before, but love the idea. The one side has the disc cutter and flat reference surface for straight lines. The other a screw type pin with locking nut and two posts for curved reference surfaces. Anybody seen one of these or like it by another company before? Thoughts?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Hope I got this right.
Bridge City is an Australian company, tried to be in the same league as Veritas/Lee Valley and Lie Nielsen.
Recent "economic" woes have caused the company to restructure. What they do next is a guess.
All I read is that they make (or made) very good wood working tools.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

John, looks like you got a real deal. Bridge City has some pricey tools.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Robson Valley said:


> Hope I got this right.
> Bridge City is an Australian company, tried to be in the same league as Veritas/Lee Valley and Lie Nielsen.
> Recent "economic" woes have caused the company to restructure. What they do next is a guess.
> All I read is that they make (or made) very good wood working tools.


 From what I've been able to look up about them, they advertise everything is made in the US and appear to be out of Oregon now. Everything was made to order; but this year, John (the owner) sold his company to spend more time with family and because 2 of his employees left and he didn't want to go through training 2 more at his age. He is still on in the design department and the new company is changing the model to have in stock items. Had never heard of the company until I picked this up, and it appears they are pricey. I'm used to seeing Lie Nielsen and custom tool prices so Bridge City Tool Work's tools aren't that much of a price shock. Looks like I did get a good deal. It is definitely a solid little marking gauge.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

They have a building like a half an hour from me over in Oregon. Most of their stuff is made stateside but it seems their selection of Japanese saws (and yeah that is totally the first thing I checked on their site, don't judge me...) is made in Japan. 



Rather interesting place, I'll have to stop in one of these days.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Harvey Industries just purchased Bridge City. Harvey is a China-based business. I just read this today in Woodworkers Journal Weekly. According to the article, Harvey has been manufacturing many of the BC tools for several years, including try squares and hand planes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

